# Soft Secrets USA



## FruityBud (Mar 22, 2011)

For all Americans out there, Soft Secrets has released their first edition of Soft Secrets USA magazine. Check it out, it looks good: 

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6abfejh*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

:doh:

was looking for the naked ladies:giggle:

:48:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats a wicked magazine even for us out side the US.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a great mag! Look for my best friend Grubbycup Stash's articles. There should be three of them, maybe 4 in the first USA version.


----------

